# First Slava



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Looked at some russian watches last night and liked what i saw.

So as a start i thought ill buy this very cheap Slava. I have no idea if it is original or a fake but i like its style any comments would be appreciated.

Can anyone tell me what the lever? is for above the crown and what day is it showing.

Cheers Mark.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi there

Lovely watch looks totally original 2428 26 jewel manual wind, lovely dial, very underated watches IMHO, the lever which are commonly snapped off changes the date,

Best regards Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks Martin its a shame the date set is broken off i hope it still works, i did notice after purchase that some others had a button the same size as crown.

Doh! yes i figured out that the red S is actually a 5 for friday. :duh:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bsa said:


> Thanks Martin its a shame the date set is broken off i hope it still works, i did notice after purchase that some others had a button the same size as crown.
> 
> Doh! yes i figured out that the red S is actually a 5 for friday. :duh:


The ones with a push date are like this,its not an extra crown, them ones maybe alarm watches etc, image take from 'Mark Gordon's site', the one on my slava auto is snapped off also but still works, well done for sussing the date number :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I like it! Hadn't seen a quick date of that lever before, just the push date like Martin posted. Be careful with cheap Russian watches though, if you don't take care you'll end up with lot's of them


----------

